# Washington DC Meetup Planner



## Village Idiot

Let's do something. There's got to be a bunch of people in the Capital region. I promise I'm not really that much of an asshole in person.


----------



## Village Idiot

How about the National Zoo. It's been years since I've been. It's still free right? That would be a great place for some photo opportunities.

I also know a photographer that volunteers at the Maryland Zoo in Baltimore. He knows everything about all the animals. Great guy and always makes for a fun trip when you have some what of a tour guide.

But I think I'm going to do the zoo if anyone wants to come. If anyone shows we can all hit up a restaurant afterwards or whatever. Weekends will probably be busy but I'd have to take leave to go on a weekday. Anyone have preferences?


----------



## Village Idiot

http://www.frappr.com/thephotoforum


----------



## Easy_Target

lol so VI, no takers huh? If there were more people and depending on the day, I might be down for a daytrip to D.C. for a meetup.


----------



## Village Idiot

The DC/Baltimore/NOVA Strobist group is planning a meetup NE of Baltimore out by Havre de Grace.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

I'm interested!  You can't almost count me on...depending on my availability.


----------



## Village Idiot

DC/Baltimore/NOVA Strobist group is having a meet in frederick md this weekend.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/dcbaltimorestrobist


----------



## TATTRAT

i would love to, but I is no strobist


----------



## John_Olexa

You pay when leaving the zoo.  I forgot what I paid last time but I believe it was around $20.00 give or take a few dollars (Parking)


----------



## JaimeGibb

I know this thread is semi-old but I just found it and, HELLO FROM DC!!

I would LOVE to meet up with some people to shoot! Zoo? Gardens? Anything happening soon? Anything we can MAKE happen soon?


----------



## Unreal Tuner

I'll be in DC this weekend for a charity walk...if that counts for anything.


----------



## Village Idiot

It's getting cold.

I know POTN people usually do Chinese New Year, but that's not until after December. Trying to get another Strobist meet going to. I can always be enticed to have a drive down to DC for photos and a trip to the Brick Skellar though.


----------



## clbowie

Village Idiot said:


> It's getting cold.
> 
> I know POTN people usually do Chinese New Year, but that's not until after December. Trying to get another Strobist meet going to. I can always be enticed to have a drive down to DC for photos and a trip to the Brick Skellar though.


 
BrickSkeller ... ahhh .. haven't heard that name in a while! Bison stew and a pint! :thumbup:


----------



## Village Idiot

Some people meeting at the inner harbor the weekend of the 15th.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=tshow&id=4106437


----------



## ryan7783

I didn't know you were a vortexer. I'm rsparts on the site.


----------



## Village Idiot

ryan7783 said:


> I didn't know you were a vortexer. I'm rsparts on the site.


 
I still spend a lot of time there. I sold my Jetta last fall though.

yzfwv is my handle there.


----------



## Tinstafl

Hey there Village idiot. I am in Winchester.  Not far from you. Maybe we can get a meet up thread again to shoot snow scenes in DC or somewhere.


----------



## JaimeGibb

In im Occoquan/Woodbridge, right outside of DC. Would love to do something sometime.


----------



## Jerry Byers

If anybody is up for something, give a shout. I'm always looking to take pictures of DC, Great Falls, Harpers Ferry, or around the Shenandoah area.


----------



## Village Idiot

Tinstafl said:


> Hey there Village idiot. I am in Winchester. Not far from you. Maybe we can get a meet up thread again to shoot snow scenes in DC or somewhere.


 
I hate snow. 

If you're in Winchester, check out the Brunswick Photographer's Guild:
Flickr: The Brunswick Photographer's Guild

They meet semi-regularly and they're a good group of people to shoot with. I like doing photography with people and lights mainly, so if you ever want to come take some pictures, I can let you know when the next one I'm planning is.



Jerry Byers said:


> If anybody is up for something, give a shout. I'm always looking to take pictures of DC, Great Falls, Harpers Ferry, or around the Shenandoah area.


 
I'm about 10 minutes from Harper's Ferry and Antietam. I was actually in Antietam last Thursday. Really nice place.


I'll be at the National Zoo the evening after Christmas for Zoo Lights. I'm going with a friend, some people she works with, and her neices. I figured it would be another good opportunity to test out the new camera.

I'll also be in Baltimore on the weekend on of the 2nd. I'm shooting a band at Ram's head that night and I'll be at my friend's place in Bel Air all weekend.


It's going to be difficult to get anything together until it warms up. Normally when I'm in the area, it's for Strobist meets and we're shooting at an indoor location when it's cold out.

I want to go down to shoot around China Town when it warms up. I like doing street photography, so if anyone wants to meetup with me then, I'll post up when I'm going.


----------



## Village Idiot

JaimeGibb said:


> In im Occoquan/Woodbridge, right outside of DC. Would love to do something sometime.


 
Hoodbridge! :mrgreen:

I think I may go to DC the weekend before my birthday to do the China Town thing. I think that'll be March 14th if anyone wants to come. I'm going to go to RFD's(the real reason I wanted to go to that part of DC) at some point though, so fair warning.


----------



## Village Idiot

The Brunswick Photographers' Guild is meeting in Middletown MD at Main Cup coffee house on Saturday February 14th from 10AM to noon. They're an interesting group of photographers. If anyone's free and wants to check them out, that's where they'll be.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/brunswickphotographersguild/


----------



## blash

Hey, I'll be back home to Potomac/Rockville/Bethesda area in the summer, I might be doing classes elsewhere but right now my plan is to stick around DC, approx. May 15th through late August, someone PM me when you guys decide to do something


----------



## Village Idiot

Kerplop.

Brickskellar 8/22/09 possibly. 1006 beers on the menu.


----------



## Guinness Man

Just moved to N. Virginia and looking to meet other photographers. Im just getting started, but would love to network and meet other photographers in the area.

Hope to hear... from someone


----------



## LightDancer

I just moved to Maryland. Might enjoy some camera outings or whatever.


----------



## rocdoc

I see this thread had been around at least a year. However, if there is any interest I would be up for a meet as well (Maryland NW of DC). Might be fun, plenty of places to shoot.


----------



## GFreg

Hi everybody!  Silver Spring, checking in.  It looks like we might have decent weather (chilly but sunny) this weekend if anybody is looking to get out and shoot.  Let me know if you want to meet up.


----------



## Divatologist

I'm in Laurel, MD. Let me know if anyone puts something together. I would love to walk around with someone who has been shooting for a while.


----------



## GFreg

Anybody get any nice snow shots?  I have been snowed in at my parents house without my camera.


----------



## Village Idiot

DC/Baltimore/Nova Strobist is planning a meetup. Tentative plans are for a shoot at the Weinberg Center for the Arts in Frederick, Md on February 20th. We're waiting for confirmation on the date for the location. 

A small fee may be charged to cover food for everyone, but models will be supplied. If anyone's interested, I'll post the link to the thread on the Flickr group when everything is confirmed.


----------



## GFreg

Sounds cool.  This may be be a silly question but since it is a Strobist meetup does that mean attendees would be expected to own flash units and understand a lot about lighting?  I just got my hands on my parents old SB-15 and I know nothing about lighting yet.  Looking forward to seeing more definite dates.


----------



## GFreg

Ok I haven't met any local TPF members yet but I just thought I would let you know about an exhibit in the National Gallery of Art.

National Gallery of Art - In the Darkroom: Photographic Processes

I am planning on going next weekend.  Send me a PM if you are interested in checking it out.


----------



## Village Idiot

The DC/Baltimore/Strobist group is having a meetup at Patapsco state park on Saturday, April 17th. 

If anyone is interested in attending and learning about light, then check out the thread here:
Flickr: Discussing Meetup: Patapsco State Park 4/17 9:30AM in DC/Baltimore/NoVa Strobist


----------



## Village Idiot

Tentative:

*National Zoo TFP Meet:*
Welcome to the National Zoo| FONZ website - National Zoo| FONZ

Meet outside of the Zoo @ 10:00AM on Saturday, July 10th. Spend part of the day photographing Animals at the Zoo then those who want to can walk down towards the Adams Morgan Metro station to grab some food.

If anyone is interested in attending this, post up and I'll add you to the list. So far this event is tentative based on weather and such.

*Attending*
Village Idiot - Will
rocdoc
GFreg - Greg


----------



## TATTRAT

Going to have to sse what my schedule is, but sounds like a plan.


----------



## rocdoc

I'd definitely like to go. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## Village Idiot

And if you'd like to include a first name for the list, feel free.


----------



## blash

God I'd love to go but I'm out of the country on Study Abroad starting this Sunday for a year... shooting at the Zoo is a lot of fun though, enjoy


----------



## GFreg

Right now my schedule looks clear.  I would like to be there.

-Greg


----------



## Village Idiot

May have to push this back. It's supposed to storm on Saturday and I'm trying to save for a vacation the weekend after. If you guys want to wait until it's a little cooler out, we can try that.


----------



## GFreg

Yeah, that is ok with me.  I am not a huge fan of hot weather and if it is going to storm then there is not really any point.  Would hate to get down there and get rained out.


----------



## ac921ol

anyone shooting this winter?? any plans. just got in to photography and trying to figure it out some.


----------



## Dominantly

I'm in Arlington, VA... should have come on here earlier to see if anyone had any location ideas


----------

